# Bright red blood, cramps, and positive pg test ...



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

... but we haven't had sex in at least two months, I'm on the mini-pill, and I have NO pregnancy symptoms. When I got pregnant with Corbin, I had swollen breasts and nausea within the week. I'm not feeling anything like that right now. I've had this bleeding for about a week and a half; I thought it was a period, but now I'm not sure, because it's been going on for a while. It's not heavy, but it's a constant, mild flow, and all bright red blood. I took a pregnancy test today just to rule that out, and got a second line (but faint).

Any idea what could be going on? I am planning to make a doctor's appointment Monday, but I want to know whether this could be something serious.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

The mini pill is an abortificant (sp). You could be pregnant and the pill could be doing it's job. Hence the bright red blood. I hope you figure it out soon!


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

P.S. Forgot to mention - my son's birth was a c/s, so I thought it might be a problem with the old incision causing the bleeding. (I did some heavy yard work this week.) Is that possible? (But I don't know how to account for the positive test.)


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre*
The mini pill is an abortificant (sp). You could be pregnant and the pill could be doing it's job. Hence the bright red blood. I hope you figure it out soon!









I thought it was only supposed to prevent implantation of a fertilized egg? That couldn't be the case here, since if I were pregnant, I'd have to be at least 8 weeks in.

If it is a miscarriage, I'm OK with that - I just want to know.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

It is supposed to prevent implantation but if you missed a pill or took it late or something you could have gotten pregnant. Although thinking about it...you say you haven't had sex in two months? If it were a pill induced miscarriage I would think it would happen sooner than now. Hmmm.....keep us updated.


----------



## maxmama (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre*
It is supposed to prevent implantation but if you missed a pill or took it late or something you could have gotten pregnant. Although thinking about it...you say you haven't had sex in two months? If it were a pill induced miscarriage I would think it would happen sooner than now. Hmmm.....keep us updated.

If the minipill worked that well and that way we wouldn't have had to fight so long to get mifepristone through the FDA.

The minipill is NOT an abortifacient. The progestins make cervical mucus thick and dry, slow sperm and make the uterine lining thin. They will NOT abort an established pregnancy, which you must have in order to test positive on a PG test (since HCG isn't released by an unimplanted but fertilized egg). They prevent either fertilization or implantation. There are people who consider preventing implantation to also be abortion, but you cannot test positive until it's already implanted.

A positive test in early pregnancy with no symptoms of PG is classic for either an early SAB or an ectopic pregnancy. Go see your doc to rule out an ectopic, but it's very unlikely unless you're having other symptoms like abdominal/shoulder pain, fainting, etc.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maxmama*
A positive test in early pregnancy with no symptoms of PG is classic for either an early SAB or an ectopic pregnancy. Go see your doc to rule out an ectopic, but it's very unlikely unless you're having other symptoms like abdominal/shoulder pain, fainting, etc.

I've actually been worrying about an ectopic. I am definitely having abdominal pain, more so on the left side than the right. But no fainting or dizziness. Yesterday, now that I think about it, I was having weird stomach cramps that felt like contractions. I guess if I were going to self-diagnose, I'd say this sounds more like a plain old miscarriage. But it's weird that I would have no pregnancy symptoms at all - isn't it?

I'm planning on going to the hospital's walk-in clinic tomorrow morning, assuming nothing happens tonight. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Well..evcen though the minipill is not tachnically an abortificent, pumping extra hormones into your body while preggo could just be messing things up...
It is VERY possible to get preggo on the minipil....the effectiveness rate is only about 92-95%, supposedly, but in reality, I believe it to be much lower.....either way, going to the doc seems advisable, especially is ectopic is a possibility.


----------



## pookel (May 6, 2006)

It was apparently an ectopic pregnancy (there's a slight chance it was a regular miscarriage combined with an ovarian cyst, but probably not). I had surgery this evening to take it out, and I'm supposed to take it easy for the next few days. I'm in pain, but I'm on Vicodin, so I should be OK.

It's been a scary weekend. The weirdest thing was that my recovery room was on the maternity ward. That was fine with me since it wasn't a planned or wanted or even known pregnancy, but I kept thinking how horrible that would have been for someone in my situation who had been trying to conceive and was losing a known, wanted pregnancy.

Corbin is at my in-laws' overnight. I'm having a snack and then going straight to bed. I think I've spent most of the day sleeping - this anesthesia stuff really knocks you out.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pookel*
It was apparently an ectopic pregnancy (there's a slight chance it was a regular miscarriage combined with an ovarian cyst, but probably not). I had surgery this evening to take it out, and I'm supposed to take it easy for the next few days. I'm in pain, but I'm on Vicodin, so I should be OK.

It's been a scary weekend. The weirdest thing was that my recovery room was on the maternity ward. That was fine with me since it wasn't a planned or wanted or even known pregnancy, but I kept thinking how horrible that would have been for someone in my situation who had been trying to conceive and was losing a known, wanted pregnancy.

Corbin is at my in-laws' overnight. I'm having a snack and then going straight to bed. I think I've spent most of the day sleeping - this anesthesia stuff really knocks you out.









Feel better!

Vicodin should get rid of your pain but you'll be stoned.









I'm glad you're doing okay.


----------



## massaginmommy (Mar 5, 2005)

Wow Momma how scary. I am glad you are okay now.


----------

